

My Kids Are Obsessed With Technology, and It’s All My Fault - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/23/magazine/my-kids-are-obsessed-with-technology-and-its-all-my-fault.html

======
DenisM
I found this quote the most interesting:

"When I see Josie clutching her grandmother’s Kindle to play Angry Birds for
the 10th straight time, or I watch my son stuporously soaking up a cartoon,
I’m really seeing myself as a kid — anxious, needy for love but willing to
settle for electronic distraction to soothe my nerves or hold tedium at bay."

The more I think of it, the more convinced I become that 9 times out of 10 a
smartphone is an escape hatch for some sort if anxiety, although not
necessarily the one that the author describes here.

It's not the smartphone that's the problem, it's the malformed, addictive
behavior of responding to anxiety with distraction.

